# Sugar



## Opus131 (Mar 23, 2010)

Anybody intolerant of sugar? Every time i take sugar, in any form, it feels like my DP/DR and my memory become worse, sometimes a lot. I'm not sure why. I tested for diabetes but it came out negative. Maybe its some sort of allergy. Anybody having the same problem? I've now cut sugar almost entirely from diet, as if i didn't already lose enough pleasures out of life.


----------



## greenland (Sep 27, 2008)

i think youre onto something, dude. ive been told by assorted friends and doctors over the years that i should try going off sugar to see if anything improved. id tried going off everything else at some point but could never bring myself to get rid of the sugar 'cause it's my drug of choice. my entire family are total sugar addicts. i started about a month ago trying to cut it out completely - im not talking just no soft drink or chocolate, but no sauces or soups or anything with any sugar at all listed in them. it's hard; you'll be amazed just how much of it is in everything you eat... and of course i keep falling off the wagon. 
what i do know, however, is that once i hit the four day mark without sugar of any sort in my system, i start to change. i start to think differently, i start to see colour and feel warmth again...i start hearing echos of how things used to be. i keep sabotaging myself, which is the problem. i'll have one sugary little thing thinking it wont hurt me and im right back to square one. it's been enough though to alert me to the fact that this could be something that's been doing me incalculable damage for some time. id love to know if others have noticed anything similar too.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

greenland said:


> i think youre onto something, dude. ive been told by assorted friends and doctors over the years that i should try going off sugar to see if anything improved. id tried going off everything else at some point but could never bring myself to get rid of the sugar 'cause it's my drug of choice. my entire family are total sugar addicts. i started about a month ago trying to cut it out completely - im not talking just no soft drink or chocolate, but no sauces or soups or anything with any sugar at all listed in them. it's hard; you'll be amazed just how much of it is in everything you eat... and of course i keep falling off the wagon.
> what i do know, however, is that once i hit the four day mark without sugar of any sort in my system, i start to change. i start to think differently, i start to see colour and feel warmth again...i start hearing echos of how things used to be. i keep sabotaging myself, which is the problem. i'll have one sugary little thing thinking it wont hurt me and im right back to square one. it's been enough though to alert me to the fact that this could be something that's been doing me incalculable damage for some time. id love to know if others have noticed anything similar too.


Sugar and caffeine make mine worse. I cut out caffeine about three months ago and did notice slow progress on the DR. I am attempting to cut back on sugar and hope that will help also. When I eat a candy bar or a sugar snack I do generally feel worse. I also use Skoal, I wonder how bad the tobacco adds to it as well.


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

Kpanic said:


> Sugar and caffeine make mine worse. I cut out caffeine about three months ago and did notice slow progress on the DR. I am attempting to cut back on sugar and hope that will help also. When I eat a candy bar or a sugar snack I do generally feel worse. I also use Skoal, I wonder how bad the tobacco adds to it as well.


I cut caffeine from my diet and have noticed a positive benefit. I'm starting to cut sugary drinks and snacks too. I think the thought behind it is that we want to be running at a completely sober rate with no outside drugs or stimulants like sugar. But it seems to actually work.


----------



## Synergyabc (Oct 11, 2010)

I think you hit it right on the head!!! I was wondering the same thing and did a search and came upon your post. I recently did the HCG diet. NO SUGARS, NO CARBS for a month. When the day came that I could have my morning coffee with "real" sugar, I immediatly felt a glaze go over my brain. It was not slow...it was IMMEDIATE! It lasted most of the morning.... Then lunch time came and I had a pepsi for the first time in a month and the SAME THING HAPPEND.... Over a couple of days I went back to my normal habit of drinking pepsi for all of my waking moments. Now the glaze is ALL of the time. When I was on the HCG and had no sugar I still had some mild symptoms but it was managable and not a constant nag. I recently had blood tests and they found nothing except my trigycerides were at 150.... I wonder if its a reaction to sugar. My therapist is connecting it to seritonin. I started cutting back on sugar this morning I would rather deal with the craving for pepsi (that will eventually go away) than being so depersonalized ALL OF THE TIME! I also noticed that Ginkgo Biloba helped, but it gives me an irratic heart beat, then I lay in bed convinced I am having a heart attack so thats not an option. lol Maybe once I am off of the pepsi and sugar ginkgo will have a better effect with my heart. Anyway keep us posted with any new findings or thoughts!


----------



## flavorybo (Jun 1, 2014)

Kpanic said:


> Sugar and caffeine make mine worse. I cut out caffeine about three months ago and did notice slow progress on the DR. I am attempting to cut back on sugar and hope that will help also. When I eat a candy bar or a sugar snack I do generally feel worse. I also use Skoal, I wonder how bad the tobacco adds to it as well.


 nicotine makes it alot worse. Any stimulants, nicotine included, make it feel more intense. So I've noticed.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I chew nicotine gum once in a while since quitting smoking and my dr feels less. When I smoked my dr was lessened as well. Maybe because it's a stimulant or maybe it reacts with the nicotinic acetylcholine receptors in our brains.


----------

